# Help with wiring LCQ-1



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

I just bought a 2013 Mustang with the shaker 500 HI

I've decided that I like my factory HU with nav and SYNC a little too much to rip it out for an aftermarket, so I've decided to purchase an AudioControl LCQ-1 to run everything to my aftermarket amps\speakers\sub...below is my setup. 

Factory Nav system w\Sync
Audio Control LCQ-1
Pioneer Premier TS-D1320C 5 1/4 Components for the front
Pioneer Premier TS-D6802R Coaxial 6x8 for the rear deck
MB-Quart 12" RWE-304 Sub
Kenwood Excelon KAC-X542 mono amp
Kenwood KAC-8452 4-channel amp for speakers

My question is...I've seen a few posts recommending tapping into the rear speaker to get the signal for the LCQ...but wouldn't that limit the range of what it will output to the amps if I'm only using the output from the rears (i.e surround capability)? Would I just be wasting time by tapping in to all four speakers behind the HU? I know I need to tap in after the factory amp on the Shaker to get the signal for the sub.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

You can try using the outputs from the OEM source directly, but the LCQ-1 is not a line driver and the signal may not be strong enough for it.

You are better off if you tap the front door / tweeter signals and feed all four into the converter.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

it all depends on how the HU performs. does it send only speicifc signals to the rears or full range? if it sends full range, you are good to go. 

If not, can you turn the surround off?

if not you will need to connect all the speakers and use the summing capabilities of the LCQ1

NOTE: if you are gonna only use 1 set of speakers to convert to low level, look at the LC2i. Only $70.


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm 99% sure it sends full range...if that's the case I should just send one rear speaker out to the front inputs and one rear to the rear inputs on the LCQ-1? I already picked it up for $95 so I'm pretty happy with the purchase.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

no, you would need to take the left rear speaker wire and split it to the front AND rear speaker in on the LCQ1, then the same for the right.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

^ Yeah, as long as it's full range, that should work to. 


I've worked on a couple of those, and I'm pretty sure that I remember the combination of front channel outputs (from the oem amp) can be summed to full range


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

minbari said:


> no, you would need to take the left rear speaker wire and split it to the front AND rear speaker in on the LCQ1, then the same for the right.


Ok please forgive my lack of knowledge...i just want to make sure I only do this once

I'm going to split the positive from the left rear and splice 2 wires in...send them each to the front and rear positive inputs...the same for the negative...and then repeat the process for the right? When it's done, I'll have two signal wires in each post of the LCQ-1? From what I understand, the amp in this car is only for the subs so I'll take the +/- from both voice coils off of it and send them to the sub input.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

yes, if you look in the LCQ1 manual, it has to have an input to the front and rear inputs to use the front and rear outputs.

If the car has a sub, then yes, you can use the sub speaker wires from the car, to the LCQ1 inputs. If you dont use the sub speaker wires, then the rear channel will supply signal to the sub out.


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

minbari said:


> yes, if you look in the LCQ1 manual, it has to have an input to the front and rear inputs to use the front and rear outputs.
> 
> If the car has a sub, then yes, you can use the sub speaker wires from the car, to the LCQ1 inputs. If you dont use the sub speaker wires, then the rear channel will supply signal to the sub out.


Fantastic! I just found this info for the shaker 500...looks like the rears are full range...if I'm reading that correctly

ShakerTM 500 System
Includes or replaces features of single-CD with
MP3 capability plus:
• 8 speakers
– One 1" tweeter in each door
– One 5.5" x 7.5" midrange speaker in each door
– One 8" subwoofer in each door
– Two full-range speakers in back
– Two subwoofer amplifiers mounted in
instrument panel
• 240 watts of average power and 500 watts of
peak power
• Folder/track mode allows the audio system to play and
seek through disc tracks with or without folder option
(available with MP3 discs only)
• RDBS (Radio Data Broadcast System) function, when
selected, allows the following:
– Only for FM radio stations supporting RDBS
capability
– Radio station call letters appear on radio display
– Type of music format appears on radio display
– Search for type of music format
– Traffic information broadcasts
• Occupancy setting allows for one of three vehicle
acoustic settings to be chosen


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't know if this helps...but below is a link to the wiring schematic for the nav system...it's a late model single amp setup...

Ford Service Manuals - Wiring Diagrams


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

no way to tell from those schematics. if they limit freq, they do it electronically. (but I really doubt they do)

only way to tell is hook it up.


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

minbari said:


> no way to tell from those schematics. if they limit freq, they do it electronically. (but I really doubt they do)
> 
> only way to tell is hook it up.



You guys rock! Thanks for the help...this will be a weekend project (hopefully this weekend). I think, if the rears are truly full range, I may try running Front, Rear AND Sub into the LCQ as mini suggested...no reason to tear into the whole dash if it will supply everything I need right?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

that is how I would do it. assuming the rears are full range, then you just need front and rear into the LCQ1. it will supply sub-out from the rear input.


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

minbari said:


> that is how I would do it. assuming the rears are full range, then you just need front and rear into the LCQ1. it will supply sub-out from the rear input.


Sweet! I think I was misreading...so I don't even NEED to run anything to the sub in. Even better!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

HockeyFanatic75 said:


> Sweet! I think I was misreading...so I don't even NEED to run anything to the sub in. Even better!


exactly, if you leave the sub-in unconnected, it will use the rear-in for signal for the sub-out


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

minbari said:


> exactly, if you leave the sub-in unconnected, it will use the rear-in for signal for the sub-out


Might as well try that first! I'm already going to have a nightmare on my hands trying to run new speaker wire into the molex connector of the door, so the least resistant approach is certainly the way I wanna go, if possible!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you have a dremel? Just buzz out a couple vacant locations on the door connector then use fish tape to pull the new wires

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone...finally bit the bullet and did my install this past weekend. I have to say...WOW that was easy! It took more time to make sure the wiring was hidden than it did to hook up the LCQ-1! I've tuned it "by ear" and it sounds pretty good. Any suggestions on how to use an RTA app on my phone and pink noise to tune?

I'm a little fuzzy on what to look for as far as the graph on the RTA analyzer.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

the mic on your phone is not ideal, but will put you in the ballpark.

basically you play pink noise through your system. I would suggest downloading some pink noise wav, flac or other lossless format to tune with. burn it to cd, or use your mp3 player to play it with the HU you are going to use. no sense playing pink noise through your phone or directly from the mp3 player and then playing music through your Hu and have the response slightly different.

once you play the pink noise start the RTA. what ever program you use, set it for as many bands as you can and slow the response down by adding some averaging. if you average 10 samples, it will give you something easier to look at than real time.

now adjust your EQ bands until the curve is a nice straight line. this is were you have to use some thinking. if you have to turn one of the band all the way down and another all the way up, then you are compensating too much. more than +/- 3-6db of adjustment on any band and you will hear it in the music.

once you have the RTA adjusted, write it down so you can get your baseline back. now make small adjustments to ear. this is what takes the longest.


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

HockeyFanatic75 said:


> Thanks everyone...finally bit the bullet and did my install this past weekend. I have to say...WOW that was easy! It took more time to make sure the wiring was hidden than it did to hook up the LCQ-1! I've tuned it "by ear" and it sounds pretty good. Any suggestions on how to use an RTA app on my phone and pink noise to tune?
> 
> I'm a little fuzzy on what to look for as far as the graph on the RTA analyzer.



Where did you end up picking up the signal for the LC1? I have the same factory system and want to keep the factory HU as well.


----------



## HockeyFanatic75 (Feb 28, 2013)

crx4luke said:


> Where did you end up picking up the signal for the LC1? I have the same factory system and want to keep the factory HU as well.


Well...I got it off of the rears by using a pair of speaker converters from Best Buy and splicing off of those (no butchering wires)...BUT...apparently the turn by turn navigation and bluetooth audio are only channeled to the fronts, so I'm going to have to run a pair of signal wires to the dash somewhere to get that part back...other than that the system sounds pretty killer even without being tweaked.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

So you tapped both left and right rear speakers? I'm about to attempt to do this as well. Thanks for your help


----------



## crx4luke (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm guessing that doesn't affect the sound when you are streaming Bluetooth, rather only when you are listening to the voice for direction and sound for the phone conversations?


----------

